# Need a cabinet with 5.25 bay, transparent side, HDD/Power LEDs, front facing connectors



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

My present cabinet is Antec GX200 which is failing on many fronts but I have been most happy with it. (GX200 Red - Antec)

I need:
1. Front panel connectors (not top)
2. 5.25" bay for my DVD drive
3. HDD/Power LEDs to show activity
4. USB 3 and 2 for compatibility
5. Transparent side panel/window so that I can see if the internals are working
6. Budget as low as possible for a reasonable quality

Presently I have the following on my radar
1. *Corsair Carbide Spec 01* - (*www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categories/P...Red-LED-Mid-Tower-Gaming-Case/p/CC-9011050-WW) Costs 5 K+ on Amazon at present (*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-Spec-01-RGB-Gaming/dp/B08GM48RYT?th=1)
Found another quote for 3.9 K on PCStudio  (Corsair Spec-01 RGB ATX Mid Tower Cabinet Black | PC Studio)

2. *Cooler Master CM 590 III* - (*www.coolermaster.com/in/en-in/catalog/legacy-products/cases/cm593/) _Too tall for my space._

3. *Corsair Carbide Series 100R Mid-Tower Case* - (*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Carbide+Series+100R+Mid-Tower+Case+(CC-9011075-WW)_C5P24192.html) Costs 3 K .

Please suggest any other.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

SPEC 01 used to cost under 3k, still, here it is 3.3k:
Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 01 Red LED Mid Tower Gaming Cabinet

Get this because of better airflow. Although for non intensive tasks, even 100R will do, esp because of lower dust going inside.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

I gave the order but am bit worried now because there has been no communication from them so far. 

Sent them an email. Tried calling their number but it does not connect at all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I gave the order but am bit worried now because there has been no communication from them so far.
> 
> Sent them an email. Tried calling their number but it does not connect at all.


Primeabgb is a reputed seller, never bought from them personally though.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

I was unable to connect the call for a long time. Finally got through in the afternoon but it was their lunch break and they asked me to call back later. 

Could connect after many attempts in the evening and the call drop after I gave all the details and they confirmed it but they did not call back or send any message. 

Finally called again now, spoke with a different person and got verbal assurance that it will be shipped today. 

Overall experience was poor. Hopefully I will get it intact and soon. 

Because no one manufactures my ideal cabinet anymore


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I was unable to connect the call for a long time. Finally got through in the afternoon but it was their lunch break and they asked me to call back later.
> 
> Could connect after many attempts in the evening and the call drop after I gave all the details and they confirmed it but they did not call back or send any message.
> 
> ...


Just saying, I don't expect a verbal assurance from a reputed online seller. I agree they are not amazon or fk, still they are the big 3 along with vedant & md.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2022)

I was expecting a written acknowledgement being a reputed seller. My experience of buying CX550M PSU from MD Computers was far better.

Anyway they said their software is undergoing maintenance hence I guess the automatic emails did not go out. But the phone support could have been better.

All in all I should understand that basically these are traditional local businessmen trying to adapt to an online world very reluctantly. Best case scenario would be if all these IT retailers band together and launch a professional looking/working portal.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I was expecting a written acknowledgement being a reputed seller. My experience of buying CX550M PSU from MD Computers was far better.
> 
> Anyway they said their software is undergoing maintenance hence I guess the automatic emails did not go out. But the phone support could have been better.
> 
> All in all I should understand that basically these are traditional local businessmen trying to adapt to an online world very reluctantly. Best case scenario would be if all these IT retailers band together and launch a professional looking/working portal.


Strange. I would expect an order acknowledgement email as well. Prime has been selling parts online for years now, like 5+ easily.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 13, 2022)

its also available on amazon,why didn't you order it there instead?

edit: it seems on amazon india its selling for 3.9k,which is a lot more than what it used to cost earlier (around 3.2k).So buying from amazon wouldn't have been a good idea.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 13, 2022)

When I looked at it, it was quoting above 5 K! (I have posted the link in the first post) and seems to be out of stock now. There seem to be 2 different SKUs for the same model and this one is quoting around 3.9 K now.

And for the record, there has been no written acknowledgement from their part yet @omega44-xt


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 14, 2022)

I went to their website and filled up the Contact Us form. Got an SMS with DTDC tracking number. It is on the way.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I went to their website and filled up the Contact Us form. Got an SMS with DTDC tracking number. It is on the way.


How is the cabinet working, more specifically have you faced an issue with psu sata power cables being too thick to close the cabinet panel correctly. I will be posting a thread soon regarding this here.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 30, 2022)

I got the box but have not opened it yet. I am waiting to buy an upgrade APU + nvme SSD and plan to shift everything to the new box together.


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> How is the cabinet working, more specifically have you faced an issue with psu sata power cables being too thick to close the cabinet panel correctly. I will be posting a thread soon regarding this here.


You mean for Spec 01?
For cables from Antec VP450P, not good enough space. Likely to see some bump on the panel/door after closing. 
For CM MWE 450 Bronze v2, there is enough space. 


Spoiler: photos



*Antec VP450P
*i.ebayimg.com/images/g/kMAAAOSw1vxcboRZ/s-l1600.jpg
MWE 450 Bronze v2
*i.ytimg.com/vi/1rLRhpx-SpE/maxresdefault.jpg*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2022)

nac said:


> You mean for Spec 01?
> For cables from Antec VP450P, not good enough space. Likely to see some bump on the panel/door after closing.
> For CM MWE 450 Bronze v2, there is enough space.


See my thread below, I guess you won't face any issues because your psu cables are not like mine.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/corsair-100r-issue-with-psu-sata-power-cables-thickness.211469/


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2022)

I finally managed to open the new cabinet today. I am disappointed by the build quality compared to my older Antec unit. This piece also seems to have been sitting in storage for far too long considering that the motherboard holding screws were rusted and cabinet surface itself had a thin fungus like coating in patches. 

More importantly there is something strange with front panel connectors. The HDD LED connector is completely missing while power LED connector has double wiring. Is it possible that the assembler messed up while manufacturing the case? 

Any one with Carbide Spec 01 case please comment.


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> More importantly there is something strange with front panel connectors. The HDD LED connector is completely missing while power LED connector has double wiring. Is it possible that the assembler messed up while manufacturing the case?
> 
> Any one with Carbide Spec 01 case please comment.


I have the connectors/wires as it should be. If yours is missing or something, take a photo and send it to Corsair and explain the situation that you haven't opened the package when you bought months back and when you did it now, you found this. Let's see what they have to say about it. They may accept it as a manufacturing defect and replace you with a new/refurbished unit.

This one is from online. You can check whether yours is like this or not. If not, shoot an email to Corsair.

*www.pcshop.in/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/CORSAIR-CARBIDE-SPEC-01-RED-3.png


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2022)

Any idea of whom to contact? Corsair doesn't seem to have an Indian website. (I also have a PSU that needs RMA)


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2022)

I don't see an email address in their website. See if there is any contact info on the box/warranty card/user manual.

Use Contact us and submit a ticket. Ask your seller for any contacts for Corsair. Flipkart has this email for PSU, I don't know if this applies for case as well. If you want you can check this out indiaservice@corsair.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> Any idea of whom to contact? Corsair doesn't seem to have an Indian website. (I also have a PSU that needs RMA)


Check the sticker on corsair products packaging, it must have an importer name & address along with their contact details.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 7, 2022)

sling-shot said:


> I finally managed to open the new cabinet today. I am disappointed by the build quality compared to my older Antec unit. This piece also seems to have been sitting in storage for far too long considering that the motherboard holding screws were rusted and cabinet surface itself had a thin fungus like coating in patches.
> 
> More importantly there is something strange with front panel connectors. The HDD LED connector is completely missing while power LED connector has double wiring. Is it possible that the assembler messed up while manufacturing the case?
> 
> Any one with Carbide Spec 01 case please comment.


i have bought the same case from amazon but received a brand new piece-looks like this primeabgb deliberately sent you an old product. Try writing to corsair at the email address shared in a previous post (indiaservice)-earlier their support was handled by kaizen but it may have changed now.Lets hope they will do something to remedy this.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 8, 2022)

Magically the HDD activity LED is blinking even when there are no separate leads connected. Is it possible that the power LED connectors also carry the same information or is it blinking based on any power draw variations due to hard disk drives spinning?

Because at least it is blinking I will just leave it as it is. I am going to be busy with figuring out warranty service for my PSU in the meanwhile.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 8, 2022)

--------------
There was another thing. While trying to fit the motherboard back plate I noticed that the shape of the cut out in the cabinet is not perfectly rectangular. Due to this the back plate is not fitting properly.


----------

